# ComposerS that were perceived by mass as anti-christ in history not satanist cliché



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What im trying to saays is trought the age who were perceived as musicians anti-christ never claim they were satanist in a strict sense but suspicious as hell, since there works were tainted whit spite about our redemptor jesus chriist of nazareth, who subtily mock god a lots, who seem to despise him or dislike god not a question of beleiving in him but more spite or hatred.

Im just wondering on a theological mather, after i watch a video about so called anti pope of the past...
So no friction of religion here catholic,lutherian, protestant, baptist, orthodox , this is not a post to fight but debated on, so i would ask people not to be offensive over each other religieous fraction of christianism and the story of schism, thank you all, for understanding i dont wont to start a fire hey..

Anyway what your cues on this

Paganini is always pick on as one, why are there mythos i.e


----------



## Aloevera (Oct 1, 2017)

Paganini is the only one who comes to mind, I wouldn;t say antichrist though


----------

